# Cat moving from UK to Sharm



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Hi
Myself and my family are moving to Sharm. We are bringing our cat with us but dont know how to do this. I have been told so far that she will have to fly to Cairo!!! Anybody else transported a cat from the UK that can give me some advice please?
Also I would ideally like to bring my daughter's pet rabbits but it looks very unlikely at the moment that we are allowed to do this. Any advice on this would also be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Julie and welcome,

Please look at the other posting of cat from USA .

Rabbits... mmmm people would think you are raising them to eat.

Maiden


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> Myself and my family are moving to Sharm. We are bringing our cat with us but dont know how to do this. I have been told so far that she will have to fly to Cairo!!! Anybody else transported a cat from the UK that can give me some advice please?
> Also I would ideally like to bring my daughter's pet rabbits but it looks very unlikely at the moment that we are allowed to do this. Any advice on this would also be appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi Julie,
I have sort of looked into taking our dog to sharm but have had all mixed messages, not from this site but other research done. It may be an idea to contact DEFRA and also try asking pet relocation companies for ideas etc. 
We were also told we would have to fly into cairo and then I guess taxi to sharm as I'm not sure pets are allowed on buses!
When are you planning to move to sharm?
Jo


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Julie,
> I have sort of looked into taking our dog to sharm but have had all mixed messages, not from this site but other research done. It may be an idea to contact DEFRA and also try asking pet relocation companies for ideas etc.
> We were also told we would have to fly into cairo and then I guess taxi to sharm as I'm not sure pets are allowed on buses!
> When are you planning to move to sharm?
> Jo


 I would defaintley not let my dog go from Cairo to Sharm by road ......it took us 6 hrs by bus and i love travelling but it was a total nightmare for me !!! ...maybe iam wrong but i ould hate to put my dog thru that
That was 6 hrs bye bus by the way ....how long in a taxi i do not know . 
Good luck


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sofia Cooper said:


> I would defaintley not let my dog go from Cairo to Sharm by road ......it took us 6 hrs by bus and i love travelling but it was a total nightmare for me !!! ...maybe iam wrong but i ould hate to put my dog thru that
> That was 6 hrs bye bus by the way ....how long in a taxi i do not know .
> Good luck


Hi Sofia,
Your right the bus trip from sharm to cairo is horrible, I have done it 3 times and said thats it for me! We decided for our dog a move would be to much for him as he is 13.5yrs!
Its such a hard decision to make as pets are part of the family.
Jo


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sofia,
> Your right the bus trip from sharm to cairo is horrible, I have done it 3 times and said thats it for me! We decided for our dog a move would be to much for him as he is 13.5yrs!
> Its such a hard decision to make as pets are part of the family.
> Jo


I dnt mean to put you off, but if Cairo is the only way to get him in well i personally wouldnt do it , and my dog is only 5yrs..
It was just such a long way , and we travelled at night bu was still hard, maybe the dog is allowed on an internal flight Cairo/Sharm then u wouldnt hestiate 
I will be leaving my dog here and i will miss him so much ,, but he doesnt travel well at all 
So good luck with whatever you decide .....maybe there are other opitons that you can try ....but it seems as tho you have already done your homework


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not fly from Cairo to Sharm, but put you home as Egypt and not UK when booking as it's cheaper.

Maiden


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Julie

Just seen your post .Are you still looking for info re: importing your cat or has this been resolved now? ( We brought our two cats into Egypt from the UK)


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Just seen your post .Are you still looking for info re: importing your cat or has this been resolved now? ( We brought our two cats into Egypt from the UK)


Hi tabagirl,

Just out of interest how did you go about taking your cats to Egypt?
Thanks Jo


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cats to Egypt*



josmiler05 said:


> Hi tabagirl,
> 
> Just out of interest how did you go about taking your cats to Egypt?
> Thanks Jo


Hi

you will need to transfer your cats/dogs to Cairo airport. You need to contact DEFRA to obtain the relevant forms and details of a registered vet that can complete the relevant paperwork. When this has all been completed (rabies vaccination, chipped etc), you then have to do a final fit to travel medical check. 

After this you have to travel to the Foreign Office to have these forms 'certified' (used to be in Milton Keynes, but I think it has moved back to London). Then a nice trip to the Egyptian Consulate (upstairs office) to have them to certify the documents. All of these visits costs some money for official stamps etc (you will need to check what the prices are).

We used a pet transfer company to take the cats to the airport and complete the final documentations at the airport (export forms etc). We could only send the cats via BA flights at the time. 

When the cats arrive in Cairo - I would suggest having a local agent to help you to deal with all the import documentation. Again - another charge, plus import charge.

A few hours later (3-5 hours) your cats arrive at the cargo handling gates. If you need more detailed info please contact me.


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> Just seen your post .Are you still looking for info re: importing your cat or has this been resolved now? ( We brought our two cats into Egypt from the UK)


Hi

Yes im still looking for any information there is. I have just read your comment above. What pet transport agency did you use. It all sounds very complicated.
Unfortunately for me I live at the bottom end of the UK so a trip to London or thereabouts is going to be very difficult. I have a local vet that is familier with the rabbies vac and also filling out the DEFRA paperwork which was e-mailed to me by them but after that im lost.
By the way how have your cats settled into Egypt. Do they cope with the heat? Im also a little worried about things I read like poison etc. Do you let yours out or are they indoor cats. Dont know anything about food either. 
Any other information would be appreciated.
How are you finding Egyptian life as well. Good move?


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cats to Egypt*

Hi Julie, sorry for the delay just come back from the UK.

Hope I can answer some of your questions below:

1. London is the only place you can go to complete the legalisation of the forms from the UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) and the Egyptian Consulate Office (Belgravia, London)

2. Your vet must be registered with DEFRA and they can then complete all the Health Certificate documentation. We contacted DEFRA and they sent all the forms direct to the vet.

3. The company we used was Transfur, based in Horsham. 0845 052 0013, they also have a website, They dealt with all the transportation issue ie cats from home, to their location and then to the airport. They also booked the BA flight and completed all the relevant paperwork on the flight. We also purchased the container from them. 

4. We collected the cats at Cairo airport, but used a local agent (this is a must, as everything will be in Arabic, husbands work found a contact for this). Waited a long time, had to pay more money. Then a long drive to your final location.

There may have the opportunity that you fly over with your pet, but you will have to go to Cairo. We arrived before our cats and then arranged their flight.

5. We do not let the cats out and I would suggest that you do not either.

6. In Sharm you can purchase cat food from small Metro Shops (Nabq) and they also have a vet/pet supply shop. Cats have settled in well, we made a small outside cat run area where they can access through a window and when it is too hot they come back in.

We have been here nearly 2 years and still enjoying everything. Yes - you will miss things, but amazing how many friends and family start coming over to see you.

When you have arrived you will start preparing a shopping list of items you really like (ie only available from boots etc) as every time some one comes over you can ask them to bring the items.


One last things - all the vets visits (Rabies, Chipped, Health Certificates) and then to UK and Egyptian Consulate all have tight deadlines on - you will be rushing around to do this. Some agents will do all this for you (you just have to pay extra).

Let me know if you need more info

Tabagirl


----------



## 29ncounting (Jun 17, 2010)

Am looking to do the reverse in sending cats from Cairo to UK.

Anyone done this recently and can recommend local vets experienced with paperwork etc handling agents etc ?

Jim


----------

